# Wie funktioniert der RotPosPathInterpolator?



## minoJJJ (6. Sep 2004)

So mein Problem/Frage ist: Wie  funktioniert das mit der Rotation beim RotPosPathInterpolator??

Ich weiss das die Werte für die Rotation in den Feld quats von typen Quat4f eingetragen werden. 

Aber ich weiss nicht wie der Interpolator die Werte verarbeitet. Denn immer wenn ich denke, jetzt weiss ich wie es funktioniert und trage dann einen werte ein wo ich denk der müsst sich dann um den winkel drehen, is das Ergebniss nicht der Winkel den ich dachte.

Also ich hoffe mir kann einer die Funktionweise erklären.


----------



## Oxygenic (7. Sep 2004)

Übergibst du die Winkel vielleicht in Grad statt in Radians?


----------



## minoJJJ (11. Sep 2004)

ne geben den in Radians an.

Aber mittlerweile habe ich schon raus gefunde wie er funktioniert


----------



## dergrüne (12. Feb 2008)

Wie gehts denn? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das quat4f funktionieren soll. Warum brauche ich 4 Koordinaten für Winkel im 3-Dimensionalen?

mfg


----------



## dergrüne (12. Feb 2008)

Funktioniert das quat4f genauso wie die Quaternionen im allg. z.B. unter Wiki beschrieben stehen.

Wonach z.B. im 3D- Raum, der erste Parameter die Zeit wäre, der zweite der cos(theta), der dritte die Summ aus sin(theta) + cos(rho) und der vierte Paramter cos(rho) ist?

Wenn ja habe weiß ich wenigstens wo ich bei meinem Problem ansetzten muss.

Und zwar haben wir für ein Projekt eine Schlacht im 3D-Raum gebaut. Solange keine Winkelveränderungen auftauchen funktioniert auch alles wie geacht.

Sobald sich aber ein Winkel ändert wackeln die Schiffe teilweise wie kleine Fliegen. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob es an der Berechnung liegt, oder ob die das quat4f falsch mit Daten füttere.

Für Hilfe zu quat4f wäre ich Dankbar
mfg


----------



## Stevee (5. Sep 2008)

Jup, Du hast recht. Quat4f sind Quaternionen. 

Ganz gute Hilfe findest Du auch unter: http://vamos.sourceforge.net/matrixfaq.htm#Q45 - da wird einem die Sachen mit den Quat ganz gut erklärt. Da kann man sich dann auhch ein Programm abschreiben mit dem man Radians und achse in Q umrechnen kann. 

Aber es ist immer der Zielwinkel von dem wi spechen und nicht die Drehung, die von der alten Position aus gemacht werden soll. Vielleicht ist es auch das bei Dir.   

Bei Bedarf kann ich hier auch meinen Code fürs umrechnen mal reintippen...


----------

